# Will a toyota rav 4 tow?



## Skhosu (4 June 2009)

Will it tow and ifor 510 with a large horse on the back?


----------



## galaxy (4 June 2009)

No.  They're road cars, not designed to tow or go off road.  Dealer told my in laws that.


----------



## Chico Mio (4 June 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
No.  They're road cars, not designed to tow or go off road.  Dealer told my in laws that. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I agree.  They are not designed for 'proper' towing or 4 x 4 off road work.


----------



## rforsyth1984 (4 June 2009)

Max towing weight appears to be 1500kg - so thats an ifor 510 plus a small pony, at the most (not taking into account tack etc either)


----------



## Kenzo (4 June 2009)

No, well it will move it but so would a ford fiesta but no they should not be used.


----------



## lilym (4 June 2009)

Tow it - yes .......stop it NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! The only thing they are anygood at towing are garden trailers and trailer tents, the engine gearbox and suspension are NOT man enough for the job, you would be breaking the law and if involved in an accident you will find your insurance null and void. These are little playtoy cars, good fun to drive but rubbish as a workhorse!!


----------



## Tinypony (4 June 2009)

Yes, it will tow... your wheelbarrow.   
	
	
		
		
	


	




Look here for towing weights, and bear in mind the 85% guideline, which is there for a reason.  http://www.cuddles.abelgratis.net/kerbweights.htm


----------



## TicTac (4 June 2009)

For goodness sake!!!! In an emergency once, a friend of mine used her Mercedes estate to pull my trailer and 17.2hh to the vets. It was the most scariest drive ever.

My Isuzu trooper is one of the best towing vehicles and would never consider towing a trailer with horses in with any thing less than a big 4 x 4. It's just too dangerous.


----------



## RachelB (5 June 2009)

According to a (may have been more than one) Toyota dealer, my friend can tow her 500kg horse in her lightweight one horse trailer. It manages, just, but I am convinced it's not legal. Of course she won't hear of it "because the dealer said he checked it out and it is ok" (he did check the weights as well).
I have exactly the same car as her and I wouldn't entrust my horse's life with it.
Oh, and it's a 3-door version.


----------



## star (5 June 2009)

i saw someone towing a bloody Ifor 505 with a massive horse on board with a Rav4 the other day - i just cannot believe the stupidity of some people.  why risk your horse?


----------



## TrentfieldStud (21 January 2010)

You need to take some professional horse trailer advice here, have a look at somewhere like www.horseboxworld.com and have a look at their FAQ's on trailers and transport law! There is loads to consider.


----------



## alexomahony (11 February 2015)

Hello, 

I tow with my RAV4. I have a M reg RAV 2L - towing capacity 1500KG. I only have a B licence, so had to keep weights at the back of my mind whilst looking for a vehicle. It pulls my lightweight trailer wonderfully - up and down dale, rarely goes over 2.5 revs, and the temperature doesn't move at all. My car is checked regularly by my MOT testing/mechanic father, and shows no wear and tear from the towing that you may possibly expect. 

Now, I understand - dangerous and could pull 2 horses with this plucky little 4x4, however so long as you are careful it is more than capable. 

My trailer is a Sinclaire Princess, weighing 650KG and have a 15hh Welsh cob weighing 450/500kg. My trailer has been down rated to 1200kg also meaning that I have a spare 50/100KG for hay net, tack ect. 

My set up works perfectly well for me at the moment, until I am able to do my towing test and can then look at another car, and also up-rate my trailer again. I travel usually no more then about 1 hour trips and the car does very very well.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (11 February 2015)

zombie thread!


----------



## alexomahony (11 February 2015)

Iknow haha - I'm new to this forum business!  only noticed the date after comment!


----------



## Kezzabell2 (11 February 2015)

I know some one who used to tow with a suzuki vitara. And not the grand vitara. Tiny little 2 door 1.6 engine. Soft top/plastic roof jobby. 

But I wouldn't tow with a rav 4


----------



## alexomahony (11 February 2015)

The RAV are much tougher than people think they are. I have towed, on private land with a bigger car, and an IFOR and didn't enjoy it at all. Sinclair trailers are lovely trailers anyway so maybe that helps me out... but I feel confident in my car, my trailer and my towing, and also my pony travels very well so I expect that helps also. 

Again, I would like a newer engine should I tow more often - but for what I do, it's perfect.


----------



## Polar Bear9 (11 February 2015)

We used to tow 2 up in a 505 with one :/ Never any issues but now thinking maybe it wasn't a great idea. I thought it had a 2100 capacity?


----------



## Polar Bear9 (11 February 2015)

Oops, just realised how old this thread is. Never mind aha


----------



## alexomahony (11 February 2015)

I don't know of any RAVs with a 2100KG towing capacity... the 2.2 diesel one has 2000K as far as I know.?


----------



## ROG (11 February 2015)

http://carleasingmadesimple.com/business-car-leasing/toyota/rav-4/towing-weight-limit/ = max towing limits for RAV 4


----------

